
Joe Armstrong [pdf] - cyrc
https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007%2F978-1-4302-1949-1_6.pdf
======
cyrc
Quote: "Armstrong: I think the lack of reusability comes in object-oriented
languages, not in functional languages. Because the problem with object-
oriented languages is they’ve got all this implicit environment that they
carry around with them. You wanted a banana but what you got was a gorilla
holding the banana and the entire jungle.

If you have referentially transparent code, if you have pure functions—all the
data comes in its input arguments and everything goes out and leaves no state
behind—it’s incredibly reusable. You can just reuse it here, there, and
everywhere. When you want to use it in a different project, you just cut and
paste this code into your new project."

